
Ask HN: Why does Amazon pay $5 to scan their box tape? - weiming
For example (screenshot): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;D6gFcEdUwAEvlHc.jpg<p>My uneducated guesses:<p>(1) To test if the boxes are taped correctly<p>(2) To get people to install the mobile app<p>(3) To get people into the habit of scanning codes with the app
======
propogandist
It's a one time incentive to get people to install the app.

They've offered free $ to get people to install their browser add-on,
encourage use of Alexa etc. It's a common tactic to get the user to do
something.

